# Icsi Newbie Northern Ireland



## MrsJC_ (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, im new to ff so just thought id write a bit about myself. On the waiting list for icsi at the R.V.H rang today and the receptions was lovely she told me that it will be around november time when we will be sent for our bloods hopefully this is true as it is our first go at isci, we have been on the waiting list from dec 2009. My dp has a low sperm count, we have always new this but last year just thought it was time to start getting on the waiting list for treatment. Any info at all will be greatly appricated. Love Julie. Ox


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hello Julie
I'm new also so i thought id come and say hey   I don't know anything about your situation I'm afraid but as your heading for icsi and I'm for ivf maybe we could have a natter  
                                                                    D xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Julie

i am also for icsi in RFC

i start injections next week

i have been keeping a diary on the ICSI thread tellingall about it cause i found RFC not very forthcoming with info 

good luck hun
xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli) (May 22, 2010)

Hey, 

I am also new to FF. I am waiting list for ICSI at the RVH. We only signed our forms on 24th May so have a long wait ahead of me!


----------



## chick1508 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi girls,

Welcome to FF.  Was just reading your posts there.  Not sure whether this is an option for you but Origin Fertility Care carry out ICSI treatment and at present they have no waiting lists and have a reduced price list.  I know this can be a very expensive treatment but I know when you're placed on a waiting list it can be very frustrating.  I had my first treatment cycle at RFC and was not very happy with the way I was treated.  I have recently contacted Origin and I am starting my second treatment cycle very soon.  The staff are lovely and really friendly.  I got my 1st appointment from Origin with 2 weeks which was absolutely great.  

As I said before, I not sure whether this is an option for you but I thought it would be helpful xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey ladies

Im new to FF too, not sure whether you are still chatting on this but here goes anyway.  Im in the same situation ive been put on the NHS ICSI waiting list signed our forms on 5th May 2010.  Been told its 10-12 months long, however some ladies have said it can actually take 15 months now - can anyone confirm this??  Its the waiting thats the worst part and if i was in a position financially then yes id be going down that route but im not, unfortunately!  

Its good to have some ladies to chat too, so thanks x

____________________________________________________________________________________
Me - 29  DH - 30
TTC 2.5 years
Referred RFC Sep 09
DH SA Dec 09 - Significantly low count
DH further SA Mar 10 - Significantly low count
ICSI - NHS waiting list since May 10


----------

